# [Aporte] Amplificador 100/130 W



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2010)

Deambulando por la red encontré este amplificador, el cual *NO* armé, *NO* lo pienso armar y *NO* lo conozco.
Perooooo, está bien documentado, es sencillo, es potente, es ampliable y emplea componente económicos y fáciles de conseguir.

En resumen, un lindo proyecto para principiante (Avanzado).

*Esquema:*






*Conexionado*





*Expansión a 130 W con 4 transistores de salida*


*Fuente:*






*Conexionado Fuente:*






*Diseño PCB:* (Recuerden hacerla "En Espejo")






*Distribución en la PCB:*





> Audio Amplifier 100W or 130W
> 
> Component    Ref./Value    Type
> R1    120K    1/4W Resistor
> ...



El archivo *RAR* es la simulación en Multisim


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2010)

Fue de los primeros amplificadores que fabriqué, anda excelente aunque funciona mejor si le modificas las resistencias R2 de 3.3K por una de 33K, la R6 de 120 por una de 220 y la R12 y la R13 de 120 por unas de 100  y rinde muchisimo mejor trabajandolo en 100W

Buen aporte!


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 13, 2010)

Lindo y bien documentado amplificador. Aún hay quienes solo quieren 100W de potencia. Ojalá y no vengan diciendo que si se le puede elevar el voltaje y agregar más transistores de salida...

Excelente aporte Fogonazo.
Saludos!


----------



## emilianfusion (Dic 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Fue de los primeros amplificadores que fabriqué, anda excelente aunque funciona mejor si le modificas las resistencias R2 de 3.3K por una de 33K, la R6 de 120 por una de 220 y la R12 y la R13 de 120 por unas de 100  y rinde muchisimo mejor trabajandolo en 100W
> 
> Buen aporte!



Hola alguien sabe si amplificara bien un rango de frecuencias entre los 30hz y los 5khz. Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

emilianfusion dijo:


> Hola alguien sabe si amplificara bien un rango de frecuencias entre los 30hz y los 5khz. Saludos!


Amplifica desde 10Hz hasta 30Khz...


----------



## emilianfusion (Dic 7, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Amplifica desde 10Hz hasta 30Khz...



Buenisimo Ratmayor muchas gracias por tu respuesta... intento armar un amplificador de bajo no muy grande por eso me perece ideal este para combinarlo con el pre 400rb de ricardodeni. Crees que voy por el camino correcto? Por ultimo: se necesesita un parlante de 4ohms o de 8ohms para lograr los 100w? Mil gracias! Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 7, 2010)

emilianfusion dijo:


> Buenisimo Ratmayor muchas gracias por tu respuesta... intento armar un amplificador de bajo no muy grande por eso me perece ideal este para combinarlo con el pre 400rb de ricardodeni. Crees que voy por el camino correcto?


Si, no veo porque no, es un buen ampli...


emilianfusion dijo:


> Por ultimo: se necesesita un parlante de 4ohms o de 8ohms para lograr los 100w? Mil gracias! Saludos.


Con un parlante de 8Ω llega a los 100W y con uno de 4Ω llega a los 130W, aunque personalmente lo trabajaría con 8Ω.

Saludos...


----------



## granaino2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

Tengo una fuente de 35+35v a 4A ¿podria montar este amplificador modificando alguna resistencia? ¿podria hacerlo estereo con esa fuente?.

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2011)

si los 35+35 son en alterna te dara +-50V lo podes utilizar con parlante de 8 ohms solamente


----------



## granaino2011 (Mar 29, 2011)

si me da unos 49+49v a 4A, Gracias por la información. Utilizare parlantes de 8 ohms.


----------



## mtssound (Jul 18, 2012)

gente del foro, estoy en este instante terminando mi ampli y me surge una duda, a volumen medio el amplificador distorsiona un poco, como le ajusto la tension de polarizacion o que mediciones debo tomar para ver que esta en maxima excursion simetrica? 
saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2012)

mtssound dijo:


> gente del foro, estoy en este instante terminando mi ampli y me surge una duda, a volumen medio el amplificador distorsiona un poco, como le ajusto la tension de polarizacion o que mediciones debo tomar para ver que esta en maxima excursion simetrica?
> saludos



¿ Mediste la corriente de reposo ?

Lectura recomendada:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## mtssound (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola fogonazo, gracias por responder.
medi la corriente en reposo de ambas resistencias y lo calibre para obtener aprox 30ma, aunque hay una diferencia de 1mv entre las resistencias. el amplificador funciona bien pero al inyectarle una señal un poco superior a 500mv empieza a distorsionar. aca no pude conseguir los 2n3773 originales, asique tube que sustituirlos por los mj15003. el amplificador lo probe varias frecuencias y con un parlante de 8 ohms. espero me puedas ayudar.

saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2012)

mtssound dijo:


> ....... aca no pude conseguir los 2n3773 originales, asique tube que sustituirlos por los mj15003. .....



El reemplazo es correcto.

Busca que las resistencias sena del valor indicado en el diagrama.


----------



## mtssound (Jul 28, 2012)

Bueno, disculpa la respuesta fogonazo, esta semana estube con muchos parciales en la facu y no pude hacer nada.
me traje del trabajo un tester de presicion y la corriente la deje en unos 30-35ma y anda exelente, suena bien a bajas frecuencias y los transistores calientan lo suficiente. ahora me surge una duda, yo en el multisim simule el circuito con 4 transistores y la potencia a sigue siendo la misma, hay que hacer alguna reforma ademas de agregar el par de transistores?

saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2012)

Agregar transistores te permite, según la potencia de la fuente de alimentación bajar la impedancia de carga --> Aumentar la potencia de salida

Colocando otro par de transistores de salida, sin cambiar la impedancia de carga, logra que esa etapa trabaje mas holgada en corriente.


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2012)

Es un clásico, que funciona realmente bien, tiene buena potencia y es estable térmicamente, hay varias versiones de este diseño, incluso uno con transistores Darlington, me hacen recordar a los amplificadores Motorola de los años '70  (ufffa que me fui lejos, recién me acuerdo que era la nota de aplicación "1" de Motorola Argentina ). Si a alguien le interesan los PCB, busco un poco y los subo. Gracias a Fogonazo por hacerme recordar estos circuitos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2012)

dmc dijo:


> *Si a alguien le interesan los PCB, busco un poco y los subo*


No esperés que te avisen! Subilos con confianza que a alguien le van a ser de utilidad


----------



## dmc (Oct 1, 2012)

Revolviendo un poco para subir lo prometido, encontré una nota de aplicación de lafayette un poco antigua, y me resultó conocida, al compararla veo la similitud con el que aquí se expone, por lo que la digitalice y limpie un poco, también encontré los originales de este equipo pero están en película gráfica, aunque no creo que valga la pena reflotarlos (son grandes y el arte es tosco para lo que están acostumbrados hoy en día). Pero como prometí algo y aprovechando que hoy no había mucho trabajo hice una versión para TO3 (MJ15003) y para TO247 (Tip35C). Aclaro que no los realice prácticamente (recién los hice) por favor controlen y si hay que corregir avisen y lo arreglo.


----------



## mtssound (Oct 2, 2012)

muy buen circuito che, yo para el verano tengo pensado armarme un ampli para guitarra y queria usar este esquema, aunque tengo un trafo de 35vca asique tengo que ver si me afecta la polarizacion. este mismo esquema lo tiene un equpo de bajo laney de 120 watts, por eso queria armarlo
cuando lo haga subo fotos a la parte de amplis hechos en casa

saludos


----------



## dmc (Oct 20, 2012)

Como no pude encontrar el archivo de la modificación para darlington hice uno basado en el Kit de Velleman 8060 que es una versión actualizada de este circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 20, 2012)

dmc dijo:


> Como no pude encontrar el archivo de la modificación para darlington hice uno basado en el Kit de Velleman 8060 que es una versión actualizada de este circuito.


 

Date una vuelta por aqui que hay varios Velleman

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-100w-darlington-80520/index2.html


----------



## dmc (Oct 21, 2012)

Dosmetros, por un lado te agradezco el link (sobretodo la intención de compartir), pero, por otro, yo soy medio renuente a decir que es desarrollo de velleman, creo que la primera vez que lo vi, fue en La gran enciclopedia de la electrónica (eran como 16 volúmenes editados en España) allá por los principios de los '80 con los transistores BDX66 / 67 como salida, ademas de una bruta fuente de alimentación regulada,lo que hizo velleman fue adaptarlos a TIP 142/147, más o menos en el 2005.
Elliot Sound en su proyecto 27 (http://sound.whsites.net/project27.htm) tiene una versión muy parecida al que aquí inicio el tema (solo una pequeña modificación en el Bias y algunos valores) y lo realizó en el 2002. Dejo un PDF con el extracto del circuito de la enciclopedia que tiene otra versión de estos circuitos (al fin me acorde y la encontré).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 21, 2012)

Claro , Velleman no los inventó , los usó porque funcionan bien


----------



## chacarock (Mar 9, 2013)

hasta donde pude entender, los darlington son muy sensibles a los limites de tencion, estaba mirando la vercion NPN de lafayette que posteo el amigo dmc y admite hasta 48 voltio simetricos mientras que los diseños con darlington no aconsejan pasar los 45vol simetricos, hablando siempre en las potencias de entre 100w y 130w, es asi? o estoy confundido, saludos





dmc dijo:


> Revolviendo un poco para subir lo prometido, encontré una nota de aplicación de lafayette un poco antigua, y me resultó conocida, al compararla veo la similitud con el que aquí se expone, por lo que la digitalice y limpie un poco, también encontré los originales de este equipo pero están en película gráfica, aunque no creo que valga la pena reflotarlos (son grandes y el arte es tosco para lo que están acostumbrados hoy en día). Pero como prometí algo y aprovechando que hoy no había mucho trabajo hice una versión para TO3 (MJ15003) y para TO247 (Tip35C). Aclaro que no los realice prácticamente (recién los hice) por favor controlen y si hay que corregir avisen y lo arreglo.




la R11: figura con el valor de vr1 en el PDF y vr1 no figura, jeje es lo unico que mis conocimientos me permitieron encontrar, me voy acercando a una decision, tengo una fuente de 47 vol simetricos y estoy entre este (lafayette) y la muskman de 130,

consulta, tengo el pdf de lafayette, hay que agrandar un poquito los impresos verdad? los imprimi para la carpeta de proyectos primero y me resulto un poco pequeños los to3, es asi?

saludos


----------



## Bedrok003 (Mar 15, 2013)

Chacarock, el tamaño es correcto en el pdf, verifica en las opciones de impresion puede estar ahi el problema.


----------



## chacarock (Mar 16, 2013)

ok, gracias, saludos


----------



## dmc (Ago 16, 2013)

chacarock, disculpa que no conteste antes, pase por un estado de salud un bastante delicado y no pude hacerlo, quizás por el tiempo transcurrido ya no haga falta, pero  el tamaño esta en escala 1:1 la modificación hecha es que reemplacé las resistencias de los emisores de los transistores de salida que eran r47 x 5w a 3 resistencias de metalfilm de 1,5 ohm x 2w. Si alguien lo quiere o le hace falta, les dejo el pcb del P8060.


----------



## chacarock (Ago 18, 2013)

gracias dmc, al final realice las rca musukman de 130 y quede muy confome, pero igul voy a hacerme este, gracias de nuevo y espero e steos mejor, un abraz


----------

